# Yellows on the yellow....



## river_roach (Sep 8, 2009)

We busted a move down to the yellow river. Thanks to the pioneers practicing CPR we had a good night and day. The tent cot did get the good out of my back though. I will post pics in the morning.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh crap lol, damn how'd you guys do?


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

tips n tails said:


> Oh crap lol, damn how'd you guys do?


We did ok. Around 15 or so. 2 pretty good ones, the rest average size. He will throw up some pic's in the morning. By the way sending you a pm.


----------



## river_roach (Sep 8, 2009)

Tips n tails u ready for a trip with the Iraq veterans aka douche bags, outlaws, bad fathers, pieces of sh!t, scumbags, dirt bags, poachers


----------



## river_roach (Sep 8, 2009)

We had an interesting trip to Yellow River. We first were greeted by the game warden. Surely this was not initiated by another PFF member. After all things checked out we continued our trip fishing. We had been asked to catch some fish for a charity fish fry. The charity is for a good cause. They work deligently to help fight homosexuality within the commercial fishing industry in the gulf. We ended up with a few fish and had some good laughs as SBarrow came about as close to falling in as you can without accomplishing the task.


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

good job once again. glad theyre going to such a good cause.


----------



## firespan1 (Sep 7, 2011)

Great charity cause,but its going to require lots more fish to eradicate this plague on the high seas.


----------



## hoghunterx (Jan 31, 2008)

another good lookin mess of fish


----------



## river_roach (Sep 8, 2009)

Firespan every little contribution helps


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

No sure why this dumbass posted my picture crooked, but whatever!!


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

Tell me where ya'll hide the crank phone so i can pass inspection.... Nice job of the fish:thumbup:


----------



## river_roach (Sep 8, 2009)

Cracker, I am not 100% sure but I do believe I heard "sic em" right before we got checked by "The Man". It was the most thorough inspection that I have ever experienced. When they look at about all of your bait with the net and search every compartment of your boat, it will leave you feeling a little used.


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

river_roach said:


> Cracker, I am not 100% sure but I do believe I heard "sic em" right before we got checked by "The Man". It was the most thorough inspection that I have ever experienced. When they look at about all of your bait with the net and search every compartment of your boat, it will leave you feeling a little used.


 Hope it doesn't discourage ya'll from posting. I enjoy em, even if they seem to get off topic from time to time.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice fish.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

I used to have an eye bolt through the hull in the rear of my boat that had a small chain attached on the bottom side of the boat so if we got checked (on the water) we would throw the crank in the creek and unless the Man was a diver, he wouldn't know it was there. Never had to use it though because back then there weren't internet forums to post on. Sure had fun though. Now we just jug fish and dont worry about it. Man, I miss those days. I need to get some pointers from you boys about how to catch em in Perdido river though. I need another hobby.


----------



## river_roach (Sep 8, 2009)

It just something about electricity and water that scares me. I would be scared I would shock myself. I will stick with the shiners and the trot line.


----------



## river_roach (Sep 8, 2009)

We got checked at the ramp before we put in but I am guessing some people on here already knew that.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

river_roach said:


> We had an interesting trip to Yellow River. We first were greeted by the game warden. Surely this was not initiated by another PFF member. After all things checked out we continued our trip fishing. We had been asked to catch some fish for a charity fish fry. The charity is for a good cause. They work deligently to help fight homosexuality within the commercial fishing industry in the gulf. We ended up with a few fish and had some good laughs as SBarrow came about as close to falling in as you can without accomplishing the task.


 
Freakin Hillarious Charity.... Keep up the good work Fellas.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Barrow-Roach, Another beautiful pile of fish. 

Keep posting the reports. I enjoy em. I use to never even look in the freshwater section. Now I look forward to seeing your reports. Keep killing em. Y'all know that your fishing legal so don't worry about it. Don't let a jealous, mentally retarted, lying cocksucker get to ya. 
Thanks for the post.


----------



## river_roach (Sep 8, 2009)

Joey it is like I always say haters are going to hate. We are going to keep rolling like Nick Saban and the Tide baby!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

nice catch roach...


----------



## swampthang1974 (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm curious to how long this thread will go before it goes down hill. Seems there's some jealousy amongst a few with these cats.


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

Pretty Yellow Yellow cats.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

They seem to be biting pretty good on yeller right now. Wish we could have stayed longer.


----------

